# What Would You Do?



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

If you had a tag and tracked this gator on your own to this spot what would you do? He is thick and heavy but your ******* guide is a hot young female more interested in other things. Decisions, Decisions


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*meat*

so. you are deciding between 2 legged trouble and 4 legged trouble.......both have teeth and bite...:bounce:


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Picture of the hot young female ******* guide please.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Really,.........


Definitely use a RRR Gunrest for either situation lol!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Shoot the gator
Then check in the bush!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Could you also post up a pic of the gator?


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Bang them both


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Nah, BS. So you been killing big deer on your own since 1960 and now a hot young coonarse chick wants your ol arse. BS. Go take the gator to bed, best you are gonna do.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Are youy going to mount it ?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I would say if you havent yet killed the gator and you havent banged the "guide"... and instead, you have decided to post about what to do on an internet forum... well, there could be a possibility that you like boys.... just sayin.

hahaha


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm guessing you're gonna wrestle it for 3 hours, end the battle with a choke hold (only putting it to sleep), make the master hunter choice of releasing it, bed the **** arse in the same water the gator is in, wear her out, take a fake picture, make up a fake story, and then try to prove you're a badazz hunter on 2Cool? Sound about right?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Your waiting time as you type either way


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> I would say if you havent yet killed the gator and you havent banged the "guide"... and instead, you have decided to post about what to do on an internet forum... well, there could be a possibility that you like boys.... just sayin.
> 
> hahaha


I got it!!!! This is ole Pro Lines new handle! How ya been bud? You get that deer after 4 years?


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

*********

You candy asses tell me what I did.


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hydra and Spurger anything else?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

random innerwebz image


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Case of mistaken Identity. How ya doin pulpfishin?
Most **** arses have dark curlier hair. Nice internet search.
Sorry Gilbert, but "you're awesome "ReelHard007""
You feel better?


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

You guys are dumber than I thought.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

you are a bigger loser than I thought.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ReelHard007 said:


> LMAO! I'm not bad just naughty!


So did you copy and paste the picture of the gator off the internet too or was that actually one of your own pictures?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Epic fail.........again.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> I'm guessing you're gonna wrestle it for 3 hours, end the battle with a choke hold (only putting it to sleep), make the master hunter choice of releasing it, bed the **** arse in the same water the gator is in, wear her out, take a fake picture, make up a fake story, and then try to prove you're a badazz hunter on 2Cool? Sound about right?





ReelHard007 said:


> You candy asses tell me what I did.





HydraSports said:


> Epic fail.........again.


Here he is aka pulpfishin. Same operating procedure I.E. I'm a badazzhttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=441416


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nothing fake about me Justin. I could have shot the gator but seemed too easy. Had something else on my mind!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Whatever. I got better things to do then make up **** to post to try to make people think I am some kinda badazz. Pitiful. Good luck to you dude. I am out and over this loser.


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hydra I don't have to make up anything.


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

I let the Gator live and saved a rifle. I did taunt him a couple of times with a stick and he was much faster than I thought but got distracted and lost interest. Hunting can be a lot of fun even when you don't kill anything lol!


----------



## STXTOPWATER (Sep 18, 2012)

First off what the hell kind of guide service was this?? I dont know how they do things in the swamp but in Tx that woman would not be allowed in the woods with some random Jack+++. Second what is the number to the guide service? Lmao great thread


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

WWTD? (what would Tarzan do?)


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

If you chute it, got to eat it....


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

soooooo a hot chick guide......... on a jet ski........ in the swamp...
..andddddd you randomly had a gator tag and a rifle with you? good true story you made up.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

If you have to ask on an internet forum........ You were never there in the first place. For either scenario


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's your song bro...


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Gator Time*

Oh I was there alright lol


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

I shared this hunt in particular because I knew it would bring out the nay sayers that have never done anything but are experts on everything and I could not have been more correct. I do not lie and if I tell you a rooster can pull a freight train hook 'em up! You young guys could learn a thing or two from an old man that has been chasing Whitetails 2 and 4 legged his entire life if you just listened and did not talk so much especially when you don't know what your talking about.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

What exactly are we learning from this story? You supposedly had a gator and a hot guide and didnt know which one to bag. I dont really see any old timer wisdom to take away from this post.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

ReelHard007 said:


> I shared this hunt in particular because I knew it would bring out the nay sayers that have never done anything but are experts on everything and I could not have been more correct. I do not lie and if I tell you a rooster can pull a freight train hook 'em up! You young guys could learn a thing or two from an old man that has been chasing Whitetails 2 and 4 legged his entire life if you just listened and did not talk so much especially when you don't know what your talking about.


the man, the myth, the legend...


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

I knew which one to bag just seeing who else did and to see who would call me a liar. I have pictures to back up everything I say. Easy to bait fools.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

ReelHard007 said:


> I knew which one to bag just seeing who else did and to see who would call me a liar. I have pictures to back up everything I say. Easy to bait fools.


Did your mom not hold you enough as a child?


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Guess what John all without tattoos. Doesn't seem like all your ink has done you much good. Should get one that says idiot on your forehead. Did you wipe all the milk off that buck's mouth before you took him to the taxidermist?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I always look for acceptance on the internet. It makes me feel like I'm somebody.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> I always look for acceptance on the internet. It makes me feel like I'm somebody.


You'll get there one of these days


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

panhandle_slim said:


> Did your mom not hold you enough as a child?


He probably still sucks his thumb and wets the bed...


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you have a number to this outfitter. I'm pretty interested, but I sure won't post it on the web.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

still confused why the guided trip was on a jet ski? was this a tour guide?


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nobody said the guided trip was done on a jetski. She has a nice place on the water. I even did some barefoot waterskiing because no one believed I could do that either lol.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ReelHard007 said:


> Nobody said the guided trip was done on a jetski. She has a nice place on the water. I even did some barefoot waterskiing because no one believed I could do that either lol.


bwhahahaha... even ugly chicks dont bang dudes in a pink and yellow leotard.

WOMP WOMP.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Lmao. This thread is so odd


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Im still waiting for the truth to come out.... I think ReelHard007 is really chuck Norris


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

rut-ro said:


> Im still waiting for the truth to come out.... I think ReelHard007 is really chuck Norris


Maybe CHUCKIE Norris


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Obviously you have never done any Barefoot waterskiing and know nothing about it. Come over and I will will give you some lessons. Easy to find out what you are made of!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

ReelHard007 said:


> Obviously you have never done any Barefoot waterskiing and know nothing about it. Come over and I will will give you some lessons. Easy to find out what you are made of!


How did this go from a hunting thread to talking about putting on spandex and watersking to see what kind of a man you are? Or do you want to know what kind of men are around here?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ReelHard007 said:


> Obviously you have never done any Barefoot waterskiing and know nothing about it. Come over and I will will give you some lessons. Easy to find out what you are made of!


Wait a second... You wrestle alligators, barefoot ski, wear leotards AND bang hot chicks....

Son, get off the internet and get after it!!! This guy is copycatting your lifestyle and making millions!


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

What a simple minded kid you are. I also build some killer Harleys but seriously doubt you could hold one up.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

all the BS aside, anymore "pics" to share? :biggrin:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I just wanna see the lady again.


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Built this one for my Girlfriend. Funny she is the same age as you but a whole lot smarter.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Could you knit my dog a winter vest? If so, how much?


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Can't knit but I can sew. My Granny was an expert and I used to help her. She made Denim and Khaki shirts for the farmers and ranchers that any modern day Rig Welder would kill for. It was an art to running that old sewing machine with a manual foot pedal.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

This thread has gone from gators, to redheads, to men in tights, to Harleys, and now sewwing...

Does it even belong on the hunting board???


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, I am not one to call a guy out on his story. I have a few myself that are hard to believe...and besides, I enjoy a tall tale around the campfire as well.

To answer the question, I have a pretty good alligator in my trophy room (just under 12), so I would go for the girl if I had to make a choice. Pretty girls are harder to come by at my age, than ugly lizards. 

I barefooted for two summers, some of the hardest falls of my life. Glad I was able to experience it, but not likely to happen again.

A strange and interesting thread, but please keep it civil, and I always like pics of hot women.


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to agree I have had enough fun with this one. For you doubters I also weld,fabricate,machine,operate heavy equipment and design parts used in the subsea, aerospace, oilfield, and medical industries. Also helped build and install a lot of the engines in the boats you guys go offshore in. Subcontracted for Stewart and Stevenson for 20 years.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

ReelHard007 said:


> I have to agree I have had enough fun with this one. For you doubters I also weld,fabricate,machine,operate heavy equipment and design parts used in the subsea, aerospace, oilfield, and medical industries. Also helped build and install a lot of the engines in the boats you guys go offshore in. Subcontracted for Stewart and Stevenson for 20 years.


you are an idiot and a liar. I bet you even stole the pictures of the deer shot in canada off of the internet


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

soooooo, no more chick pics to share? just asking...


----------



## ReelHard007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Osoobsessed I will send you some you will love but no sharing or posting. I was going to post pictures of the lesbians that took me into the Wilderness looking for something I can't remember what lol but these squirrels are going to get me kicked off this site. Thought most would enjoy but evidently not.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

You must walk around in bubble wrap like Johnny Football bc surely you are worth millions ReelSoft007. I bet you have a million Facebook friends too right?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ReelHard007 said:


> Osoobsessed I will send you some you will love but no sharing or posting. I was going to post pictures of the lesbians that took me into the Wilderness looking for something I can't remember what lol but these squirrels are going to get me kicked off this site. Thought most would enjoy but evidently not.


i'm game. 



panhandle_slim said:


> You must walk around in bubble wrap like Johnny Football bc surely you are worth millions ReelSoft007. I bet you have a million Facebook friends too right?


hey, what's wrong with having 1 million FB friends??


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I believe it all.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> hey, what's wrong with having 1 million FB friends??


You're jealous aren't you!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

If even half of what he says is true, I'm jealous. Just saying. The pics were very nice. Would just like the pics from the other side.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ReelHard007 said:


> LMAO! I'm not bad just naughty!


white leather couches rock!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I believe it all.


this dude has got to be your brother or your imagination.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

It's like you trying to imagine $1,000,000 cash. Impossible.. you just can't fathom having to choose between an alligator or banging a hot ******* chick on a white leather couch. I'd do both, pretty simple.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Y'all don't hate the playa'. Hate the game.


----------



## STXTOPWATER (Sep 18, 2012)

This was the best thread in the history of threads. If you were a true badass you would have shot the gator, made a pair of gator skin underpants (why not you can sew right?), bang the ******* while driving the jetski and catch cotton mouths bare handed till dawn. On a more serious note you should write a book, if you got this much reaction out of a forum you could be on to some thing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ReelHard007 said:


> I have to agree I have had enough fun with this one. For you doubters I also weld,fabricate,machine,operate heavy equipment and design parts used in the subsea, aerospace, oilfield, and medical industries. Also helped build and install a lot of the engines in the boats you guys go offshore in. Subcontracted for Stewart and Stevenson for 20 years.


Okay, I'll see your bet and raise. I can do all that, plus I played 18 holes with Tiger and Phil and spanked them, swam the 200 m freestyle against Michael Phelps and won,  AND I can blow 27 cubic feet of dense smoke up your rear before you even realize it!!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

choot it lizabeth


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ReelHard007 said:


> Can't knit but I can sew. My Granny was an expert and I used to help her. She made Denim and Khaki shirts for the farmers and ranchers that any modern day Rig Welder would kill for. It was an art to running that old sewing machine with a manual foot pedal.


Good, I'll pm measurements. The cats getting tired of keeping the dog warm, and if you can't tell from the look on the dogs face in my avatar, the cat is not to be trusted.
Anything that'll fit a hedgehog?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I need to see more pictures of the chick!! Period. And thanks


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

VERY odd thread...but I keep reading it


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*bigfoot-the legend?*

...i never thought it would get past my reply, much less get this far- sasquatch of the 2cool board!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Is this a burn handle for jettlife? lmao just kidding. Cool thread and pics!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I went through all these darn threads hoping to see the guides pix as well.
Dang the bad luck.....


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

oOslikOo said:


>


lol, yea well I tried!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL is that a killer whale on her stomach?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

This thread reminds me of a Brad Paisley song. "So Much Cooler Online".


----------

